# appetizers BBQ style? Need Ideas!



## linda easton (Sep 17, 2015)

I am working on a quote for a baby shower. They are requesting BBQ, (our specialty) but we have not done strictly appetizers before and how would we incorporate that into appetizers? Cubed, grilled pork loin/grilled pineapple kabobs? cocktail dogs in homemade BBQ sauce IE pigs in blanket? That's all I can think of! TIA!


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Reaching back a few decades brings to mind bbq bacon wraped shrimp and waterchestnuts. Pulled pork sliders. Bbq pineapple chicken skewers.


----------



## linda easton (Sep 17, 2015)

I like the idea of chicken instead of pork for the skewers. Also, (duh) why didn't I think of pulled pork sliders?! I too, remember the bbq bacon,shrimp and water chestnut thingys. Thank you for your reply and ideas!! I make a great pimento cheese, thinking cucumber rounds filled with that as well. Not BBQ though....


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I don't usually post here, but I thought Pete's BBQ pizza that appeared in the "eat more pizza" thread might be applicable - use a sheet pan/ cut into app squares. Pizza might go over well at a baby shower.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Atomic Buffalo Turds - Jalapenos stuffed w cream cheese. Wrap with bacon hit it with dry rub, int not the smoker. Sauce/glaze at the end.

Moink balls- plain old pre cooked frozen italian meatballs from costco. Thaw enough to get a toothpick through. Wrap in bacon, dry rub, smoke till bacon is done, sauce or glaze

Cut onions into rings, spiral bacon around it. Smoke, make a glaze with sriracha and btw sauce you need to doctor it a bit with more sugar


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

Buffalo chicken dip, slider station with mini hot dogs, burgers, veggie burgers and bbq chicken on mini brioche buns, bruschetta, kiebasa skewers, mac & cheese in frico cups, caprese skewers, hoagie dip, deviled eggs, hummus with grilled pita wedges, veg & cheese crudite, grilled shrimp with tequila mayo. We also specialize in bbq/picnic events and all of these go over well. Gina


----------



## deepikasahni (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,

You could make some mince lamb/chicken kebabs on skewers, mini sliders of chicken, chicken tikka on the bbq, fish and prawn cakes would be good aswell. Just try and mix it up a little

Dee


----------



## linda easton (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Gina!!!


----------



## linda easton (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to share your ideas!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

MillionsKnives said:


> Atomic Buffalo Turds - Jalapenos stuffed w cream cheese. Wrap with bacon hit it with dry rub, int not the smoker. Sauce/glaze at the end.
> 
> Moink balls- plain old pre cooked frozen italian meatballs from costco. Thaw enough to get a toothpick through. Wrap in bacon, dry rub, smoke till bacon is done, sauce or glaze
> 
> Cut onions into rings, spiral bacon around it. Smoke, make a glaze with sriracha and btw sauce you need to doctor it a bit with more sugar


I think something with bacon would be good./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Actually i was thinking a tequila marinated dove or cut quail breast with jalapeno and bacon wrapped.Rubbed and bbqued

Millions, you will appreciate this, I can hardly type this am. moved up to a 3 lb hammer yesterday in blacksmithing.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Just some ideas...

Pulled pork tacos or won tons

Buffalo chicken & blue cheese waffle sliders

Reuben or pulled pork egg rolls/spring rolls

Buffalo wings, ranch or bleu cheese dip, celery sticks and cherry tomatoes


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

Poppers, abts ( as mentioned before) also pig candy. It is a small slice of smoked sausage warped with half a slice of slab bacon making a cup. Then top with brown sugar and smoked until bacon is cooked. The fat from the sausage and bacon mix with the sugar to make a sauce. It has been a big hit for stuff I have done.


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

Smoked wings also


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

Also Korean BBQ tacos or lettuce wraps, top the grilled or smoked meat with kimchi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Linda Easton said:


> I am working on a quote for a baby shower. They are requesting BBQ, (our specialty) but we have not done strictly appetizers before and how would we incorporate that into appetizers? Cubed, grilled pork loin/grilled pineapple kabobs? cocktail dogs in homemade BBQ sauce IE pigs in blanket? That's all I can think of! TIA!


So how did it go?

mimi


----------



## linda easton (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, after all this.....no reply to quote!!!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

So you got the job..... that's great!

mimi


----------

